# Attention! Hey Look Here:I need a game!



## Gamedicer (Sep 11, 2004)

Attention: Gamer in search of a game. I am an experienced rpg er and would love to play any RPG in the Oakland, San Francisco, Berkeley, Hayward, San Leandro, Walnut Creek,  Concord, Lafayette, Albany, Richmond Areas and any nearby areas to the Bay area of California.

I am a beginner at D&D d20 but  have played Star Wars D20 some. For many years I  have played Basic D&D, AD&D 1ed., Traveler, Gamma World, Boot Hill, Deadlands, Star Frontiers,
Silver Age Sentinels Super Heroes tri stat, DC Universe RPG d6 Super Heroes, Marvel Super Heroes, Big Eyes Small Mouth,White wolf's Werewolf : wild west, Werewolf:modern,  Star Trek Games of all kinds, Star Trek Spector,
Bushido, HERO games, Champions, 
and other RPGs.    I also like games like Settlers of Cattaan and others.
I am a player who has been playing a variety of games for years.
Recently I have played in Chicago, Miami,  San Francisco, Benicia, Dublin california and at the Game Convention Dundrachon and at Wondercon in Oakland and San Francisco.
I would like to join a game group and I bring snacks and beverages to share.

I live in Oakland, am male, age: 44 and self-employed.

I like a game that is fun, interesting and exciting. I like problem solving plots too. 

I have gamemastered before, but prefer to play now since it takes less time and I am busy with business. 
My schedule is flexible so any time of day or day of the week is o.k. with me.


----------



## Gamedicer (Sep 12, 2004)

*correction from Gamedicer*

I will play any rpg.


----------



## yangnome (Sep 13, 2004)

If you want to drive down to Monterey on Friday nights, I have a game.  Otherwise, I might suggest that you edit the subject of your post to include location.  That might draw some peopel who'd otherwise ignore your post.


----------

